# UK Fur Cons?



## jayhusky (Nov 28, 2007)

I can see that MFF and FC (and any others i've missed) are all good and proper but what the UK needs are a few cons.

(If there are any then i must of missed them or never heard of them).

Please let me know if thier are any...


----------



## Porsupah (Nov 28, 2007)

Too late to register for Red White and Blue, but next June's Confuzzled appears to have some spaces left. ^_^


----------



## Porsupah (Nov 28, 2007)

Too late to register for Red Blue and White, but next June's Confuzzled appears to have some spaces left. ^_^


----------



## jayhusky (Nov 30, 2007)

right thanks for that..
Doesn't look like i'm able to go anyway, my suit's in maintanence and then i've got my holiday in june. ah well looks as if i may have to go to MFF or FC...Unsuited.

Thanks anyway


----------



## davemobile (Dec 1, 2007)

Oh wow, I stayed in the same youth hostel as confuzzled is being held in! 

I'm from the UK, I didn't know how many other furry fans where. Is 100 a normal number for a con? It seems a bit small y'know, that hostel has some small convention rooms, but the place isn't huge.


----------



## davemobile (Dec 1, 2007)

Damn, RBW would have been closer to me anyway, I really wish I got to that one. Oh well, theres always next year.


----------



## jayhusky (Dec 2, 2007)

100's allright but could be bigger, and i wish ya good luck if ya get to RBW next year


----------



## jayhusky (Dec 3, 2007)

Wow i just looked at where RBW is and i'm so close i could just hop on a train for 30 mins


----------



## Lord Eon (Jan 6, 2008)

London. Hrmm... I could do that, maybe... The only thing that will stop me is the time...

When is RBW being held this year?


----------



## jayhusky (Jan 7, 2008)

Lord Eon said:
			
		

> London. Hrmm... I could do that, maybe... The only thing that will stop me is the time...
> 
> When is RBW being held this year?



I don't know at the moment but you could try there website
If i remember its www.rbw.org.uk 

I suggest for now you just check back to them every so often so you can gt the dates and times as soon as they come out.


----------



## codewolf (Jan 7, 2008)

as far as i know Confuzzled and RBW are the two main cons that are held in england at the moment, RBW 07 was brilliant and i will definately be going again this year, it [RBW] had over 200 furs in attendance at the one just gone and was a great laugh, more details about the 08 con should be coming up on the site shortly (next couple of weeks) from what my sources tell me.

Also if you arent already on there the UK fur forum is always a good place to start for uk stuff.....

also there are london meets every 3 weeks in london


----------

